# Jacob black that nob from twilight



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

My misses thinks he is mint!

Defo been on the gear i reckon!

little bastard


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

those pics are touched up he didnt look very buff when i watched the film


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Looks mint, when he came on the big screen i was mighty impressed. And na not gear, Got money to eat and do nothing else, Best PT's in the world probably. Our lass says he does nout for her, but secretly i see a wet patch.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Not necessarily.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

hilly said:


> those pics are touched up he didnt look very buff when i watched the film


on new moon?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats acheiveable natural.. wat time scale did he do that in? Also he had quite a decent bass to start with, but yeah all the girls seem to adore him


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> on new moon?


whichever one is the new 1. he looked ok but nothing out of the ordinary for a sporty young lad with half decent genetics and a decent apetite IMO.

theirs atleast 1 or 2 in every school IMO


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Easily achieveable natty...

Plus pic is touched up, shading added etc.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Firstly those photo's are incredibly photoshopped.

And his traps are suspiciously big compared to the rest of him.. Funny that the traps have a very high androgen receptor concentration.............


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

lol i smell jealousy pmsl..


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

me to, looks better then anybody whos posted criticizing so far, IMO


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

i'm better looking than that cvnt!


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

the general banter is **** on here fair play


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> me to, looks better then anybody whos posted criticizing so far, IMO


cheeky fecker, much better than u do anyway pal


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

pmsl ^^^ so unless we agree with u the banter is s hit ?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> me to, looks better then anybody whos posted criticizing so far, IMO


Just from avi's, I would say Hilly and GHS are both better, and not as photoshopped.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Didn't say he didn't really did i? I actually complimented on about 3 occasions. I'm open minded enough to respect someone elses achivements not every other five seconds shout , STEDS, PHOTO SHOP, NOT THAT GOOD. gashhhhhhh, grow up mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Gear?

lol no chance!

he is TINY! easy to get natty


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> pmsl ^^^ so unless we agree with u the banter is s hit ?


no not at all. the fact that i make a joke about him being on gear for DEFINATE and you lot get all protective over him and **** lmao.

would hate to go for a pint with you


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PMSL @ the comments jeez...... 

Doubt its down to gear he's blatantly a good bit older in the 2nd pic... that and the fact that he's still actually tiny as well 

Oh and he dnt have overdeveloped traps either.... just an unnaturally long neck :confused1:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Just from avi's, I would say Hilly and GHS are both better, and not as photoshopped.


Looks the same in the film, and thats your opinion. Just don't understand the constant need to slate other bodybuilders, general public do that enough.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

hilly said:


> cheeky fecker, much better than u do anyway pal


haha kicking right off


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Looks the same in the film, and thats your opinion. Just don't understand the constant need to slate other bodybuilders, general public do that enough.


He is hardly a bodybuilder.

He goes to the gym and lifts weight. Good physique granted, but without a doubt natural.

Take away the pump and favourable lighting and he would look like your average gym rat.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> no not at all. the fact that i make a joke about him being on gear for DEFINATE and you lot get all protective over him and **** lmao.
> 
> would hate to go for a pint with you


Lucky for u i don't drink then


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> haha kicking right off


kicking off lol cute


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> PMSL @ the comments jeez......
> 
> Doubt its down to gear he's blatantly a good bit older in the 2nd pic... that and the fact that he's still actually tiny as well
> 
> Oh and he dnt have overdeveloped traps either.... just an unnaturally long neck :confused1:





RyanClarke said:


> Looks the same in the film, and thats your opinion. Just don't understand the constant need to slate other bodybuilders, general public do that enough.


Seen the film, and the pic is obviously photoshopped a bit, not alot admittedly, but it only takes a little bit of work to make someone look much better.

IMO in the film his traps are very disproportionate..

Anyway, fair enough he's put the work in at the gym.. But isn't a body built in the kitchen? Must be tough having all your meals prepared for you and having enough money to buy every sup under the sun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

LMFAO.

I think its funny how the person who started this thread also started one about Dbol and drinking.. :lol:

JUICERWALES, i assume its orange juice your on about in your name? just coz someone looks better and bigger than you no need to point the finger at gear everytime. Try eating, does wonders.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> He is hardly a bodybuilder.
> 
> He goes to the gym and lifts weight. Good physique granted, but without a doubt natural.
> 
> Take away the pump and favourable lighting and he would look like your average gym rat.


like me


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Dan said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> I think its funny how the person who started this thread also started one about Dbol and drinking.. :lol:
> 
> JUICERWALES, i assume its orange juice your on about in your name? just coz someone looks better and bigger than you no need to point the finger at gear everytime. Try eating, does wonders.


no, your mums breast milk


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> He is hardly a bodybuilder.
> 
> He goes to the gym and lifts weight. Good physique granted, but without a doubt natural.
> 
> *Take away the pump and favourable lighting and he would look like your average gym rat*.


x2


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

Another great thread...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> like me


Perhaps, though still far better looking :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> no, your mums breast milk


awwwwwwwwww didums, dont you like it when someone criticises you?

Bless you and your white baby grow :lol:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Dan said:


> awwwwwwwwww didums, dont you like it when someone criticises you?
> 
> Bless you and your white baby grow :lol:


Whoa, you witty ****!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> Whoa, you witty ****!


Least i aint skinny princess  mwah x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol: :lol:How funny - I cannot believe someone just mentioned 'your mums breast milk' :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Juicer your giving the Welsh even more of a bad name than they already have.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Dan said:


> Least i aint skinny princess  mwah x


No. you're fat instead. Well done!


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I like this thread..


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

lol nice thread


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like my best mate, except my best mate is more yellow.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Juicer your giving the Welsh even more of a bad name than they already have.


Hey, nothing wrong with the Welsh, they're just a bit... sensitive :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Juicer your giving the Welsh even more of a bad name than they already have.


His username is bad enough :lol:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Hawky said:


> Looks like my best mate, except my best mate is more yellow.


Grounds Keeper Willy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> No. you're fat instead. Well done!


 :lol: that hurt.

NOT


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

pmsl @ the fact that the ones blatantly jealous of him and making the b1tchy comments are the ones all about the same size and all the bigger guys jst chuckling and going "nah he's natty"

Speaks volumes  :lol:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Dan said:


> NOT


Did your fat hand get stuck on the enter button?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> Did your fat hand get stuck on the enter button?


Certainly didnt get stuck up your ass.. its gaping, babe. xxx


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl @ the fact that the ones blatantly jealous of him and making the b1tchy comments are the ones all about the same size and all the bigger guys jst chuckling and going "nah he's natty"
> 
> Speaks volumes  :lol:


It is effing annoying when you look basically the same, and you walk around the house all day with no top on (i just like to)..

Yet when your female housemates (and even your gf) see's a photo of him they cum their pants. :bounce:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Dan said:


> Certainly didnt get stuck up your ass.. its gaping, babe. xxx


 You're not very bright are you?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

have you just compared yourself to him?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Juicer ... LMFAO

I negged you saying.. reps princess xx

You replied with actual reps :lol:

Clever lad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> You're not very bright are you?


read my post above :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Dan said:


> read my post above :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No I haven't


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

:thumbup1: chow chow.


JUICERWALES said:


> No I haven't


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Dan said:


> Juicer ... LMFAO
> 
> I negged you saying.. reps princess xx
> 
> ...


 :lol:

As for Taylor Lautner, I think he has made good progress for a year's training to keep the part - clearly dedicated to his acting career, and he does have an impressive physique for a 17 year old.

I don't understand why the first instinct for these types of cases are down the lines of "he must have used gear...what a scumbag". As has been said, clearly some jealousy!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish I had his physique, looks, money and telent....

Anyday of the week.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> I wish I had his physique, looks, money and telent....
> 
> Anyday of the week.


Mate, when you're done cutting you'll look a million times better than that b3llend :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Mate, when you're done cutting you'll look a million times better than that b3llend :thumbup1:


 I'll still be an ugly c*nt with no money though :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Oh brown nose or what. If your lass said GHS looked good would he be a bellend to? Someones got a chip on there shoulder.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> I'll still be an ugly c*nt with no money though :lol:


Right up my street mate, Desperate and willing to pay a rate that meets minimum wage. Interested?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

JUICERWALES said:


> My misses thinks he is mint!
> 
> Defo been on the gear i reckon!
> 
> little bastard


As everyone else has said, its not difficult to achieve that natty. And even if he had been on gear, what difference does it make?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Oh brown nose or what. If your lass said GHS looked good would he be a bellend to? Someones got a chip on there shoulder.


Be pretty chuffed to be honest, she can't stand the idea of bodybuilding, so it would be a positive change. :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> Right up my street mate, Desperate and willing to pay a rate that meets minimum wage. Interested?


 Havn't you just added me on facebook?

I'm not interested, more scraed tbh :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> Havn't you just added me on facebook?
> 
> I'm not interested, more scraed tbh :lol:


Coincidence, or stalkerism? You decide!


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> Havn't you just added me on facebook?
> 
> I'm not interested, more scraed tbh :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> Coincidence, or stalkerism? You decide!


Was my doing :lol: i suggested you's as friends.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> Coincidence, or stalkerism? You decide!


 Delete..... :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan said:


> Was my doing :lol: i suggested you's as friends.


 Are you Dan M then? :lol: Didn't know it was you mate.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

MillionG said:


> she can't stand the idea of bodybuilding, so it would be a positive change. :thumbup1:


Does she think this guy just woke up one day and was suddenly bigger? Women who say they can't stand big muscly guys are liars, end of.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Come on now kids,all this over some 12st lad with his shirt off.FFS


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Why does everyone insist this is "clearly photoshopped"???

He's TINY ffs.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

GHS said:


> Are you Dan M then? :lol: Didn't know it was you mate.


Yes thats me


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gav cannot be assed to quote you BUT much as I fight with you :whistling: , I have to say, you are very pretty when slimmed down so less of the ugly c word tar muchly ...bring back pretty please


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why does everyone insist this is "clearly photoshopped"???
> 
> He's TINY ffs.......


Look at those traps though! Must have been hammering the juice! ****ing monster!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why does everyone insist this is "clearly photoshopped"???
> 
> He's TINY ffs.......


Its because hes bigger than all the guys posting on the thread,obviously jealousy to the max has kicked in,bless em :lol: :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why does everyone insist this is "clearly photoshopped"???
> 
> He's TINY ffs.......


Photoshopped for definition, not size.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> Gav cannot be assed to quote you BUT much as I fight with you :whistling: , I have to say, you are very pretty when slimmed down so less of the ugly c word tar muchly ...bring back pretty please


 :lol:

Thank you very much Jem.

Skinny face is nearly back TBH.

I have nice cheek bones and a jaw line again now.

Shall post pics in 5 weeks when diet is complete.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Why are people saying he's tiny ?

He's not your average tiny 17 year old?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Look at those traps though! Must have been hammering the juice! ****ing monster!


Outrage innit? 



pea head said:


> Its because hes bigger than all the guys posting on the thread,obviously jealousy to the max has kicked in,bless em :lol: :lol:


hahaha.....

...and then right on cue....



MillionG said:


> Photoshopped for definition, not size.


How so? He looks very lean in both pics tbh so I doubt it tbh...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> Why are people saying he's tiny ?
> 
> He's not your average tiny 17 year old?


Arrr mate,is this famous actor getting to you?

Its ok mate,you need up the dose of Nap 50s,get yourself a nice set of chest expanders and a Bullworker for the bedroom.PM me,i will send you a sh1t load of BodyPower mags from 1990.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

pea head said:


> Arrr mate,is this famous actor getting to you?
> 
> Its ok mate,you need up the dose of Nap 50s,get yourself a nice set of chest expanders and a Bullworker for the bedroom.PM me,i will send you a sh1t load of BodyPower mags from 1990.


So you think he's tiny?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

JUICERWALES said:


> *Why are people saying he's tiny ?*
> 
> He's not your average tiny 17 year old?


Um.

Because he's tiny....?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

JUICERWALES said:


> So you think he's tiny?


In short... YES


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> *So you think he's tiny?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> No mate,i think hes got be around 12st,and thats BIG imo :lol: ,but as for him hes a Markus Ruhl in the making....17 as well...WOW


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> Why are people saying he's tiny ?
> 
> He's not your average tiny 17 year old?


Yeah hes like you, only bigger.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

pea head said:


> 12st ?
> 
> looks heavier than that to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I would have to agree with JUICERWALES to a certain extent. This guy aint tiny! He aint your norm British 17 year old size.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

Juicer your fighting a losing battle bud.

Quit while your behind.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Hes not on drugs and drink all the time, he generally looks after himself - But that obv means hes on steroids.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

well hes not huge.However, hes a lot bigger in the 2nd picture.He has longer than average bicep insertions, consequently his biceps are most obvious.However, His pec insertions,are very short.In the 2nd pic, they seem to have magically lenghthened slighty.

Id like to add, i dont know who this kid is, and ive no idea why ive wasted 3 minutes of my life typing this drivel:confused1:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I would have to agree with JUICERWALES to a certain extent. This guy aint tiny! He aint your norm British 17 year old size.


Thank you

There is honesty on the board after all


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> Could be for all i know,im just laughing to myself that you seem to be getting upset that this lad is in decent shape.
> 
> If you go in the adults lounge i will post a pic of my purple headed warrior 2 hours into a viagra,but ffs,dont start a thread on it saying its photoshopped and having you getting jealous. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

leonface said:


> :lol:
> 
> As for Taylor Lautner, I think he has made good progress for a year's training to keep the part - clearly dedicated to his acting career, and he does have an impressive physique for a 17 year old.
> 
> I don't understand why the first instinct for these types of cases are down the lines of "he must have used gear...what a scumbag". As has been said, clearly some jealousy!


good reply fella, =]


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> Grounds Keeper Willy?


Chinese.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

GHS said:


> I wish I had his physique, *looks*, money and telent...












f**k that!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I do find it amusing that its threads like this that get so many replies (7 pages in about 45 mins?)

But when somebody posts a thread on bodybuilding it gets 3 or 4 replies :lol:

Great thread by the way JUICER.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

dudz said:


> f**k that!!


 :lol:

In the OP he's a good looking lad.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

still reckon he has a freakishly long neck...... :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> freakishly freakish


 :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> still reckon he has a freakishly long neck...... :confused1:


Now you're just b!tch slapping the poor lad to appease the skinny runts objecting to his abs :lol: :lol: :lol:

* to be fair - tis quite long 

There now then, feel better runts ? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Now you're just b!tch slapping the poor lad to appease the skinny runts objecting to his abs :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> * to be fair - tis quite long
> 
> There now then, feel better runts ? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

I feel better looking at your new avvy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Long neck equals long schlong.....

LMAO :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Defo been on gear? I hope you're joking.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Long neck equals long schlong.....
> 
> LMAO :lol:


It's the thickness that counts:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I take it you have a wee stub then WRT? :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I take it you have a wee stub then WRT? :lol:


Nope my schlong is 7 3/4 long and 6 inches in girth, anyway back on topic:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> Nope my schlong is 7 3/4 long and 6 inches in girth, anyway back on topic:lol:


REEEEEHEHEHEAAAALLLLLYYYY?......... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

(Imagine Ace Ventura style voice there)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

There's a pic somewhere in S&S, albeit floppy lmao


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Long neck equals long schlong.....
> 
> LMAO :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: now you're just trying to get them really p!ssed off  not only does he have better abs...but he has a bigger willie too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol his physique doesn't look very hard at all to get without steroids. Round the clock pt's, meal prepped and gym programmes it's not that hard. He's not even "big" but then again thats the look that girls go for, what would one say if he was Jay Cutler sized running about in the film? the girls would be like ewwww veins omg ewwww. :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> There's a pic somewhere in S&S, albeit floppy lmao


I'm not in the AL so I'll just have to believe you! :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: now you're just trying to get them really p!ssed off  not only does he have better abs...but he has a bigger willie too :lol: :lol: :lol:


Jeez, man, he's only 17! 

Get the abs and willy out of yer head! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

The question that needs to be asked is would I bum him, yes I would.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

In these films and for editorial work. Presumably for say the film 300 as well and fight club etc. They have fantastic make-up artists as well.

I was briefly dating a makeup artist who worked for mac cosmetics and she has worked on editorial publications and tv commercials.

They also use makeup to etch in definition (literally painted on) onto the body of actors.

So the guy is probably v simmilar size in each of the pix but in the second picture he has make up full body and the camera adds an extra 10 lbs of weight as well.

Thats how when you look at say brad pitt (the classic) in fight club, you see he has no real mass on him at all, just some definition, he turns to the side and there is no 3 dimensional mass to his frame. Give away of the 'drawn on' muscular definition that make up artists on set will do.

These guys have regular sporty physiques in the first place though, you cant take a fat joe from the street and do it on him, they have to be pretty lean for it to enhance any muscular definition.

But why is he a 'nob'? Lol. Hes just some young actor, why should he bother anyone on here?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Jeez, man, he's only 17!
> 
> Get the abs and willy out of yer head! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


oh I changed my mind on the age issue  I was persuaded otherwise by a foxy 21 yr old :lol: :lol: :lol: younger the better I say


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> The question that needs to be asked is would I bum him, yes I would.


To be fair...we already knew you bummed teenage boys anyway so no biggie TBH! :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Britbb said:


> In these films and for editorial work. Presumably for say the film 300 as well and fight club etc. They have fantastic make-up artists as well.
> 
> I was briefly dating a makeup artist who worked for mac cosmetics and she has worked on editorial publications and tv commercials.
> 
> ...


You had to go and burst our bubble! :lol:

I like him and I'm a big fan of the Twilight saga! :thumb: He's pretty tasty for a 17yr old!


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

If you read up about him it looks like for the part of Jacob black he has to put on a bit of size because they were looking at another guy to play him . He says he gained 30 pounds for the part .


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Between love and madness lies obsession . . . Damn wouldnt mind havin a body like that anyway, he's a true mesomorph.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Britbb said:


> But why is he a 'nob'? Lol. Hes just some young actor, why should he bother anyone on here?


 Maybe because he's young, rich, famous and the girls love him, while we're sat here dreaming of that kind of life :whistling:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

9 pages!!! Seriously?!?!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like a skinny lad befor and looks jus a little less skinny after...this defo does not need gear to achieve...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me...did I just type that, does that make me gay????#

All the people slagging him off, please feel free to post pics of yourselves at 17. And if he has done gear, which I personally think he may have done to get that kind of growth so young, so what. He's done it for his carrer, not to wear a tight t-shirt on a Friday night to pull some birds iinit.

Anyway he's a knob because he's got abs and looks beter than me. there, at least I'm honest


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Absolute classic.

WALEJUICE maybe if you spent more time in the gym and less time looking up 17 year old boys on Google.. :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Absolute classic.
> 
> WALEJUICE maybe if you spent more time in the gym and less time looking up 17 year old boys on Google.. :whistling:


Have to say .....this did cross my mind as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

i love these threads, purely for people saying

'he is on this'

he's got the best pt's'

blah blah blah.

the fact is he probably is looking better than most that are slating him on here. if he was a regular poster on here he would have his **** licked for making gains like that! ;-0


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Firstly those photo's are incredibly photoshopped.
> 
> And his traps are suspiciously big compared to the rest of him.. Funny that the traps have a *very high androgen receptor concentration*.............


What does this mean? :confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

are people serious/ AAS use? wtf is wrong with people these days lol. he looks good for a man his age. but why is gear use being questioned etc? its quite sad tbh


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> are people serious/ AAS use? wtf is wrong with people these days lol. he looks good for a man his age. but why is gear use being questioned etc? its quite sad tbh


I agree with you there. I feel that some people think you can't achieve anything without gear use which is completely untrue.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

he does have a nice physic yes ,but lets get it into context here.i doubt this guy weighs no more than 12-13 stone,his arms are what 13-14 inches at most.youll see gymnasts,swimmers and track athletes with more muscle,at that age tbh." without chemical enhancement."


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> are people serious/ AAS use? wtf is wrong with people these days lol. he looks good for a man his age. but why is gear use being questioned etc? its quite sad tbh


They're convincing themselves he's on gear because he's 17 and looks better than they do:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

WRT said:


> They're convincing themselves he's on gear because he's 17 and looks better than they do:lol: :lol: :lol:


my point exactly


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i love these threads, purely for people saying
> 
> 'he is on this'
> 
> ...


Also, whether or not he did have meals planned, training sessions planned, a personal trainer and all the money in the world to buy the supplements it was still him who ate all the right foods at the right times of the day with correct quantities and it was him who did all the training, doesn't matter how much money you got, you can't pay someone else to make you bigger :confused1:

In essence, we have exactly what he has - asside the money (and good looks :whistling: ) - we have this forum where we have expert advice, so long we ask the right questions.

Juicer, stop whining, get yer fat unattractive ass in the gym! :tongue:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd definitely finger him though.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Heineken said:


> I'd definitely finger him though.


is that it?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

My misses bums off him and i mean really badly. So last night i mention how i'd love to be Cheryl Cole's tampon and she went mental.

Fair play to him tbh, no matter what he's done he's had to work like the rest off us to achieve it.

When i was in the cinema as soon as he took top off i just heard all the girls get giddy. Wish i had that effect, lucky cnut!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

This still going over some lad whos done a bit of weights.


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

i was reading something on him a few weeks ago, it said he done it in nine months, the producers wanted someone bigger for the new film, so the next day he started working out and achived that, wish i could gain that easily, well done son! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Erm this is more like it ..... :drool: :drool: :drool:

Just saying like .... :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yep should of put mr mcgrath in the film instead


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> View attachment 36641
> 
> 
> Erm this is more like it ..... :drool: :drool: :drool:
> ...


 Because he's bigger and looks beter than me can I slate him for using gear??

Yes? ok 

Gear abusing tosser.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd have gone to watch it then !

Aye feel free to abuse him Gav... not many can compete with that can they ?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol why the hate for ? you prob take gear all the time and this 17 year old does it maybe without and its p1ssing you off :thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ive not read past page 2 but imo he did use steroids

tbh the puffy face from the first film, to the second gave it away for me

but also his physique has the look of gear....all be it a few cycles....nothing big time

and the difference in size, in a very short period (11 months)is a dead give away

looks pretty good imo


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> ive not read past page 2 but imo he did use steroids
> 
> tbh the puffy face from the first film, to the second gave it away for me
> 
> ...


Puffy face? My face has that same look to it now that I've started training...are you telling me my parents are putting crushed Dbol in my food?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> ive not read past page 2 but imo he did use steroids
> 
> tbh the puffy face from the first film, to the second gave it away for me
> 
> ...


You don't know how smug my face looks right now.

I like you.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

why do you have a puffy face too juicer....


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> why do you have a puffy face too juicer....


Because im on steroids.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> You don't know how smug my face looks right now.
> 
> I like you.


It's funny how you get this jelous over your gf fancying that one man, how about if she told you ALL the celebs she fancies?? :lol: Or all the men out in town that catch her eye? :laugh:


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

JUICER was just wondering why you care so much if he has been on gear or not? Has he publicaly denied taking gear or something?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> It's funny how you get this jelous over your gf fancying that one man, how about if she told you ALL the celebs she fancies?? :lol: Or all the men out in town that catch her eye? :laugh:


You think *that's* funny!?

Have you seen the thread I made about a celebrity actor who is in good shape for a 17 year old!

It made 11 pages and contains copious amounts of annoyed testosterone loving guys that are lick each others **** (Apart from one or two).

*Bahhhh* [/sheep]


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

The Oak 2009 said:


> JUICER was just wondering why you care so much if he has been on gear or not? Has he publicaly denied taking gear or something?


Hello.

If you can quote ONE post, where I care that he is on gear, I will answer your question.

Thanks.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

You like sheep hey juicer; second time tonight you've brought them up in conversation. Anything you want to share...


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

that lad juicer done well there. fool.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

In your OP you said "I reckon he has used gear.......little [email protected]". Then on page 10 when Jimmy says he thinks the boy has done a couple of cycles, you claim to be feeling very smug, presumably because somebody has agreed with you that he is a steroid user - proving that you do care about his steroid use. And finally if you don't care about his steroid use then WHAT was the point of this whole thread exactly?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just seen hes been banned...didnt see that coming.

Not.


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Steroids or not he looks in great shape. Well done to him on such quick gains and being committed. He could of told the film producers to bugger off but instead set about building his body. Fair play to the lad.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> You think *that's* funny!?
> 
> *Have you seen the thread I made about a celebrity actor who is in good shape for a 17 year old!*
> 
> ...


Errr, yes, I'm in it :confused1:



Callofthewild said:


> You like sheep hey juicer; second time tonight you've brought them up in conversation. Anything you want to share...


Fvckin hilarious! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: made me laugh with a sore throat! :cursing: Reps though


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Why was he banned though ? I dont understand ? someone banned him for being a plonker ? He took a load of sh!t for it ...I almost felt sorry for him ! can someone explain ?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I think he was selling a top that was 'too small' for him and GHS started winding him up pmsl, he probably bit and got banned. Lorians been top-notch past few days on the ban front!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I was having a laugh with the lad and he took it the wrong way.

Ended up insulting a few people and was banned for 7 days...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Heineken said:


> I think he was selling a top that was 'too small' for him and GHS started winding him up pmsl, he probably bit and got banned. *Lorians been top-notch past few days on the ban front*!


Was thinking the same, been like 3 people banned in the last 2/3 days?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/87802-lyle-scott-cardigan.html

:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

GHS said:


> I was having a laugh with the lad *and he took it the wrong way.*
> 
> Ended up insulting a few people and was banned for 7 days...


What ? surely not ? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Where is the thread ? has it been deleted....gotcha cheers Heiny


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

The kid in the OP looks bigger in the second picture than the first, maybe he took steroids maybe he didnt will never no for sure, dont even know who the hell he is??!! - who cares still looks small though :whistling: :lol:


----------

